
Kyro: Early stage search engine for video spoken content - marwan_yassin
https://kyro.ms
======
marwan_yassin
Hi! Search for a words in videos and get the results as the time these words
were said, you can submit urls from YouTube and Vimeo, or upload a video or
audio file (submitting video needs registration)

Would love to hear your notes and feedback :)

